

PhpStorm 7.0 final release is here - rdemmer
http://blog.jetbrains.com/phpstorm/2013/10/phpstorm-7-0-released-php-5-5-vagrant-ssh-console-debugger-config-validation-drupal-frameworks-more/

======
jtreminio
I've been using PhpStorm for a few years now. After going through several
time-wasting periods of trying out every IDE I could get my hands on to see
what I liked, I ended up and have stayed with PhpStorm because it is hands
down the most feature-full, fast, stable and up-to-date IDE for PHP (and
HTML/JS!) development.

It also does not hurt that they're going on a Vagrant rampage and have been
showing off my app, [https://puphpet.com](https://puphpet.com) :)

~~~
clone1018
I always remember the name as "PHPuppet" :(

~~~
Navarr
I always pronounce it "PU PHP Pet." Which I guess is logical because
elephants.

~~~
jtreminio
I recently decided the correct pronunciation is "puff-et"... like "elephpant"!

~~~
rschmitty
That's how I pronounce it too, also love that tool. Much love <3

------
Osiris
My one year subscription expires in December, so I was really hoping they'd
get version 7 out before it runs out.

My favorite feature is the static code analysis that allows for autocomplete
but also shows errors in the code, like functions not available in a class,
unused variables, etc. When I use PHPStorm I always find problems in my co-
workers code that wouldn't be obvious without code analysis.

------
conradfr
Just as I was going to install PhpStorm 6 on my new machine at work, cool.

Most people in my team are not convinced PhpStorm brings anything valuable
compared to NetBeans, Eclipse, Sublime2 or even vim. Maybe I will try once
again with version 7 :)

~~~
V-2
I only briefly used Eclipse, so I can't comment on that one. I used NetBeans
for a few months though. PHPStorm has much superior refactoring, it beats NB
hands down. This by itself was for me enough of a reason to switch.

I also had some issues with NetBeans being inresponsive, or some
functionalities breaking for no clear reason (like "go to definition" wouldn't
work anymore) etc.

My working copy was on a mounted drive - which sucks, but it didn't depend on
me - and whenever NB had a problem saving some file, it would make it look as
if the file was saved anyway, and I ended up losing changes.

On the top of that, its SVN integration (I've switched to Git since, but I
never looked back at NetBeans, so I can't compare) was ridiculously slow.

It just feels buggy.

~~~
Kiro
What's so good about PhpStorm's refactoring? Can you give an example?

~~~
V-2
I can't remember exactly anymore what NetBeans has and has not, anyway
PHPStorm allows you to generate getters and setters, or to extract a fragment
of code into a separate method - the latter one is extremely helpful for
refactoring poorly written spaghetti code. This function is quite intelligent,
so it takes care of all the local variables and creates a proper method
signature (so that the newly created method would take all the variables used
by the code as arguments), etc.

------
wnevets
Every time I try a full fledged IDE I always fall back to a text editor like
sublime-text. Some habits are hard to break.

~~~
V-2
I can refactor a chunk of messy script into a separate method with PHPStorm,
it's just one command. Good luck with Sublime :) IDEs were invented for a
reason. To each his own, but I lost count of how many times I fixed bugs (of
the sort that I could broadly classify as typos) made by colleagues who choose
to code in Sublime, Commodo, Notepad++ and the like.

I really like Sublime when I need to search for something in a code base
though. It also has very pleasant, slick feeling to it.

~~~
pekk
The idea that you need to click on GUI buttons to get anything done is
regressive to the extreme.

~~~
V-2
Actually PHPStorm is so good with keyboard shortcuts that it offers a few
default sets ("keymaps") out of the box to choose from.

Eg. I'm used to Visual Studio shortcuts scheme - I can switch to it straight
away (IDE Settings -> Keymap -> Keymaps). There's also Emacs, NetBeans,
Eclipse etc. So you don't even need adjusting your habits or wasting time for
manual customization.

I don't want to sell you this stuff (not associated with JetBrains in any
way), but it's solid, so why make bones about it

------
thejosh
How are the fonts with Ubuntu (Linux)? Last time I used it a year ago they
were terrible.

~~~
donutdan4114
I think they look good, I've been looking at them for hundreds of hours
without complaining. Screenshot:
[http://i.imgur.com/sPmh5qd.png](http://i.imgur.com/sPmh5qd.png)

~~~
glazskunrukitis
I wouldn't consider this "looking good". Last time I checked you still had to
put great amount of work to get them to look halfway decent [1].

[1] Screenshot from OSX:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/a4bwc3txkq71otd/Screenshot%202013-...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/a4bwc3txkq71otd/Screenshot%202013-10-22%2016.21.29.PNG)

------
flashmob
I'm a huge fan of PhpStorm. However, I'm wondering what's the purpose of
having vagrant in an IDE?

Vagrant is easy to work already, just 'vagrant up' and you're away. What
problem does the IDE solve? And looking at the interface, the 'halt' button is
too close to the 'destroy' button. Might have an accidental click there...

It would be cool if they had an interface such as WAMP Server, where you can
select the php versions, php extensions, start / stop services, log files,
v-host configs, etc, all from one menu. Now that would be very useful.

~~~
ye
> _just 'vagrant up' and you're away_

No, it's

1) Switch to the console

2) Vagrant up

3) Wait for the results

4) Switch back

Instead of one key press and watching it run in the bottom console while
you're writing the code.

~~~
Miyamoto
My only problem with terminal and vagrant built into the IDE, is I have
multiple monitors and enjoy separation. I usually fullscreen my IDE/editor in
one monitor, maximizing each file's viewport to the best I can, and then have
_multiple_ terminals on another monitor.

Can I "pop-out" the terminal/vagrant windows in this IDE and put them on
another monitor?

------
jackbravo
Strange that pyCharm does have a community edition
([http://www.jetbrains.com/pycharm/download/index.html](http://www.jetbrains.com/pycharm/download/index.html))
but phpStorm doesn't
([http://www.jetbrains.com/phpstorm/download/index.html](http://www.jetbrains.com/phpstorm/download/index.html))

~~~
MikhailVink
PyCharm Community Edition does not include all the web features - those
available in Professional edition (and other features too). That would be
quite strange to have PhpStorm Community Edition without support for web
technologies (without PHP too)

------
orware
Anyone here used PhpEd and then switched to PhpStorm in the last few years?

I've really enjoyed using PhpEd myself, but sometimes it gets annoying that it
has its own debugger (not XDebug) and that seems to cause issues with typical
tools like PHPUnit and some of the features they have (like code coverage
tests).

~~~
yareally
I switched to Intellij from PhpED a few years ago for a few reasons.

\- Better support. Sometimes PhpEd would rarely give updates about what they
were working on or what they were doing. My subscription ran out and I was not
going to take a chance on "what ifs" when Intellij had all features I needed.

\- More features. There were and probably still are lots of things
PhpStorm/Intellij has that PhpEd does not.

\- Intellij has support for more languages and PHP was only part of the work I
did and even less of it now.

\- Better JavaScript support (support for lots of JS frameworks built in.
Missing a library locally for JS? It tells you. Also syntax highlight and
error/lint check support for TypeScript and CoffeeScript

PhpEd was nice and I'm sure it's gotten better, but it at the time, it seemed
like they were always a step or two behind the PHP and HTML5 updates so you
could never count on using the latest features.

One advantage PhpEd always had on Intellij is that PhpEd is native (delphi
code). Thus PhpEd always started up faster and there was a little less latency
when clicking on menus or something, but it's not that noticeable and Intellij
performs better than other Java Apps.

~~~
orware
Thanks for the reply! For a while there (I started using PhpEd in 2008 or so)
the updates were coming fairly slowly but they have seemed to ramp up lately
which has been nice (version 11 of PhpEd seems to be due out fairly soon but
I'm not sure which features will be coming).

The main open source project I work with (Joomla) seems to use PhpStorm almost
exclusively now that we have a free open source license we can use. I tried it
briefly last year, but with the latest round of updates it seems like it'll be
worth taking a closer look at again :-).

I have liked the native speed of PhpEd, but one thing that I think that has
held me back from switching to another platform has been the lack of Mac
support it has so maybe switching to PhpStorm will make that transition more
of a possibility down the road.

~~~
yareally
PhpEd worked well over Wine when I used it, but only tried that on Linux.
Worth a try on OSX though.

------
alphadevx
It's lack of support for the Open JDK somewhat kills it for me (I run Linux):
[https://www.jetbrains.com/phpstorm/webhelp/system-
requiremen...](https://www.jetbrains.com/phpstorm/webhelp/system-requirements-
and-installation.html)

~~~
9emE0iL18gxCqLT
It runs fine in OpenJDK, at least in my case.

(ArchLinux x86_64
[https://www.archlinux.org/packages/extra/x86_64/jre7-openjdk...](https://www.archlinux.org/packages/extra/x86_64/jre7-openjdk/))

Anyway, you can always download Java from the Oracle Downloads website and put
it somewhere in your home directory and just define these variables in
~/.bashrc:

export JAVA_HOME="/home/username/Software/Java/jdkx.y.z_w/"

export JRE_HOME="$JAVA_HOME/jre"

export JDK_HOME="$JAVA_HOME"

export PHP_STORM_HOME="/home/username/Software/PHP/PhpStorm-x.y/"

export PATH="$PATH:$JAVA_HOME/bin:$PHP_STORM_HOME/bin"

. ~/.bashrc

phpstorm.sh > /dev/null 2>&1 &

echo "Enjoy the ride"

~~~
alphadevx
I'll try it on Fedora on the Open JDK and see how it goes. Right now I'm using
Sublime and love it, but many of my colleagues are encouraging me to try
PHPStorm.

~~~
alphadevx
Well I can confirm that it does appear to work on Fedora 19 using the Open
JDK, but it is slow on my machine (i7 with 8GB of RAM and an SSD). In fairness
though it does make it clear with this warning message when you run it that
this is to be expected:

"./phpstorm.sh WARNING: You are launching the IDE using OpenJDK Java runtime.

    
    
             ITS KNOWN TO HAVE PERFORMANCE AND GRAPHICS ISSUES!
             SWITCH TO THE ORACLE(SUN) JDK BEFORE REPORTING PROBLEMS!
    

NOTE: If you have both Oracle (Sun) JDK and OpenJDK installed please validate
either WEBIDE_JDK, JDK_HOME, or JAVA_HOME environment variable points to valid
Oracle (Sun) JDK installation. See [http://ow.ly/6TuKQ](http://ow.ly/6TuKQ)
for more info on switching default JDK."

So yeah, I guess they weren't kidding in their list of requirements. Oracle
JDK or suffer a degraded performance.

------
neeleshs
Awesome VCS integration, super fast and symbol navigation is amazing. I stuck
with Netbeans for over two years, it was decent, and then the newer versions
(7.3) started crashing on my large PHP project. Switched to phpStorm and never
looked back.

------
PhrosTT
I've started using WebStorm for the last 6 months... it's sick for anything
js/node/coffee/mv*.

Also started messing with RubyMine. It's nice to have all your keyboard
shortcuts standardized across IDE's.

~~~
Goopplesoft
Wait till you try intellij idea: java, php, ruby, python, go, js, node,
coffee, etc all in one.

~~~
EdwardDiego
Just to reiterate myself - IMO, PHPStorm, PyCharm etc. are slightly more
featureful and more coherent for their respective languages than IDEA +
plugin.

------
taude
I use PyCharm, which has most all of WebStorm in it. I'm a huge fan of
JetBrains cross-platform dev tools. I still use other text-editors often for
one-off edits, but most my big team projects get edited with PyCharm.

------
lilpirate
PHPStorm is cool. Haven't looked back after switching to it almost an year
ago. Worth the money. Plus, they offer discounted licenses for students and
open source projects!

------
maaaats
Sweet! I like that I can upgrade for free with my license bought a few months
back. Looking forward to trying the Vagrant and SSH stuff.

------
eitland
php 5.5 support listed as a feature annoys me.

I am a paying user _) and when I reported that php 5.5 was not recognized as
php 5.4 or better I felt I was just brushed off. So, for the moment I cannot
use the built in server features.

_ ) Technically I bought Idea and downloaded the php plugins.

~~~
EdwardDiego
Did you file a bug for it?

------
Kiro
I've been trying PhpStorm for a while and to be honest I don't see the
benefits compared to Netbeans.

------
shire
Everything JetBrains makes is just pure awesome. Any suggestion for a full
blown Javascript IDE?

------
Goopplesoft
Any word on when the new python and php plugins hit intellij idea?

~~~
neuro159
They will "hit" only curret IDEA 13 EAP+ Both are quite up to date there and
are update often - i.e. PS7's php plugin version will be out in a hour.

------
FridayWithJohn
The best IDE imo. The only extra thing I add is the Symfony2 skin. Here is a
link to it:
[https://github.com/cordoval/Symfony2Colors/blob/master/READM...](https://github.com/cordoval/Symfony2Colors/blob/master/README.md)

~~~
gog
Symfony2 plugin is also nice.

------
dcc1
Its a great IDE, but they don't accept bitcoin so their loss

